# the malfunction indicator light is on when I am driving,what is the problem?



## hellochen (May 4, 2004)

Hi, everybody: 

Recently, I found that the malfunction indicator light ( "check" light) 
is on when I am driving my maxima. 
I worry that there is something wrong with my engine,could you please give me some suggestions on this? 

Thank you.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

goto your local autoparts store (kragen napa autozone etc) to see if they can run a diagnostic on the ecu. i forgot what the little readers are called but run it and see if it throws and codes at you. if it does have them tell you what the codes mean and then your problems right there to solve.


----------



## pjcus (Apr 24, 2004)

you can check the code yourself and this link will explain how
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html
also I guess the 99's have a different screw and you will need to use a small screwdriver.


----------

